# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## cor1000

ik ben cor 63 jaar

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Cor, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## cor1000

dankje wel Leotien

----------


## Leontien

Graag gedaan.

----------

